
On Average, You’re Using the Wrong Average: Geometric and Harmonic Means - less_penguiny
https://towardsdatascience.com/on-average-youre-using-the-wrong-average-geometric-harmonic-means-in-data-analysis-2a703e21ea0
======
Arrezz
Great article! I find it strange that I haven't come across the geometric mean
before, it seems like a fairly valuable tool. One of these days I should
really take a deep dive into some undergrad stats books.

